# In search of sermon series on Romans



## Regi Addictissimus (May 13, 2019)

Good evening. I am pausing Genesis to lead my wife through a fairly intensive study through Romans. I am all set on commentaries. Although, I am in need of one or two sermon series through this magisterial portion of Scriptures. With that being said, please suggest to me something other than Martyn Lloyd-Jones. I dearly treasure his ministry but I would like something a bit shorter. Plus, I have listened to a large portion of it already. Thank you in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Don Kistler (May 13, 2019)

Ligon Duncan has a very good one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (May 13, 2019)

Don Kistler said:


> Ligon Duncan has a very good one.



Thank you, sir. I will search for it. He was just in town for the PRTS graduation. His message at HRC was a blessing from what I heard from those in attendance.


----------



## Taylor (May 13, 2019)

Try searching for series on Romans in Sermon Audio. You might be able to dig up something there. It may or may not be someone well-known, but it may be good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2019)

Look up Sinclaire Ferguson's series on Romans (on monergism.com - 70+ sermons). He is a great preacher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jawyman (May 14, 2019)

R.C. Sproul has a wonderful series on Romans. 

https://www.ligonier.org/learn/sermons/?scripture=5


----------



## fredtgreco (May 14, 2019)

I have found Ligon's and Sinclair's to be among the best out there. Not that I am in their category, but I am currently in Romans 11, having preached so far on Romans 1-10.

https://www.cckpca.org/sermons/series/romans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 14, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> With that being said, please suggest to me something other than Martyn Lloyd-Jones. I dearly treasure his ministry but I would like something a bit shorter.



I was about to write Martyn Lloyd-Jones, then I read this sentence.


----------



## Abeard (May 14, 2019)

Ted Donnelly and Malcolm Watts have an excellent series on Romans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jwithnell (May 14, 2019)

After listening to probably a dozen folks preach through Romans, it seems people can approach the text as a proving ground for the doctrines of grace, or they can thoughtfully work out all of the implications of Paul's teaching. Dr. Ferguson, as mentioned above, certainly fits the latter approach as does this series, from my own pastor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (May 14, 2019)

This is much lesser known, but I sat under the teaching of Phil Smuland, and he has an extremely rich sermon series on Romans. It's hard to find, but this link should get you started: https://www.cov-pres.org/sermon-speaker/phil-smuland/page/15/


----------



## Aharown (May 15, 2019)

John Piper preached through it in about 3 or so years. Might be a bit long but I think it’s Piper at his best.

https://www.desiringgod.org/series/romans-the-greatest-letter-ever-written/messages

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne (May 15, 2019)

Sermons from texts in Romans:

http://www.pcahistory.org/sermons/rom.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1976 (May 15, 2019)

I'll second the recommendation of Piper's series. To slightly correct the post above, it took Piper 8 years to get through Romans in about 230 sermons (I might be off by a few). But, they are very rich and thought-provoking. Piper tends to do more of his own exegesis and draw less from commentaries than many pastors. When teaching through Romans in a small group, I found this series to be the most useful to me of several I tried. Piper's first sermon on Romans 9 is one of the most memorable sermons I've heard anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Kistler (May 15, 2019)

Here's a link to Eric Alexanders sermons on Romans:
https://www.ericalexander.co.uk/sermons/romans.php


----------



## Aharown (May 15, 2019)

wow, I was way off!


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 16, 2019)

I have always been greatly edified by Geoff Thomas' preaching. Here are his sermons on Romans.


----------



## bookslover (May 16, 2019)

Paul1976 said:


> I'll second the recommendation of Piper's series. To slightly correct the post above, it took Piper 8 years to get through Romans in about 230 sermons (I might be off by a few). But, they are very rich and thought-provoking. Piper tends to do more of his own exegesis and draw less from commentaries than many pastors. When teaching through Romans in a small group, I found this series to be the most useful to me of several I tried. Piper's first sermon on Romans 9 is one of the most memorable sermons I've heard anywhere.



As you may know, Piper wrote an entire book on Romans 9 early in his career, when he was still a seminary professor. Might explain why his preaching on Romans 9 is so rich.


----------



## bookslover (May 16, 2019)

You might try sermons by my pastor, B. J. Gorrell, who has been preaching through Romans. He's currently approaching the end of Romans 8. He's on Sermon Audio.


----------



## TylerRay (May 16, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> Good evening. I am pausing Genesis to lead my wife through a fairly intensive study through Romans. I am all set on commentaries. Although, I am in need of one or two sermon series through this magisterial portion of Scriptures. With that being said, please suggest to me something other than Martyn Lloyd-Jones. I dearly treasure his ministry but I would like something a bit shorter. Plus, I have listened to a large portion of it already. Thank you in advance for your suggestions.


Rob McCurley is currently preaching through Romans. He's 20 sermons in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 16, 2019)

I have only listened to a few of Fred's sermons on Romans, but the ones I have listened to have been really good - both in terms of delivery and doctrinal content. I don't think that I will ever forget the Cabbage Patch Dolls illustration.

Lane Keister @greenbaggins has also some sermons on Romans. I thought that he was talking about preaching through the whole book at one point?

My minister has, on a couple of occasions, given hour-long exegetical lectures on each chapter of the book at "Bible Talk" meetings for students and others. But he has yet to preach through Romans at either the morning or evening service.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## greenbaggins (May 16, 2019)

Daniel, I preached through those when I was in North Dakota right before I left for South Carolina. So the series got interrupted. I'm sure I will get back to Romans at some point.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Paul1976 (May 16, 2019)

bookslover said:


> As you may know, Piper wrote an entire book on Romans 9 early in his career, when he was still a seminary professor. Might explain why his preaching on Romans 9 is so rich.



Yes. The book is excellent, at least the first 2/3. It's also dense, hence my inability to comment (yet) on the last third.

What the sermon contains is how taking a sabbatical to write a book (The Justification of God) changed John Piper in a profound way. Let me just quote the sermon:

_"But the result of that sabbatical was utterly unexpected — at least by me. My aim was to analyze God’s words so closely and construe them so carefully that I could write a book that would be compelling and stand the test of time. What I did not expect was that six months into this analysis of Romans 9, God himself would speak to me so powerfully that I resigned my job at Bethel and made myself available to the Minnesota Baptist Conference if there were a church who would have me as a pastor.

In essence it happened like this: I was 34 years old. I had two children and a third on the way. As I studied Romans 9 day after day, I began to see a God so majestic and so free and so absolutely sovereign that my analysis merged into worship and the Lord said, in effect, “I will not simply be analyzed, I will be adored. I will not simply be pondered, I will be proclaimed. My sovereignty is not simply to be scrutinized, it is to be heralded. It is not grist for the mill of controversy, it is gospel for sinners who know that their only hope is the sovereign triumph of God’s grace over their rebellious will.” This is when Bethlehem contacted me near the end of 1979. And I do not hesitate to say that because of Romans 9, I left teaching and became a pastor. The God of Romans 9 has been the rock-solid foundation of all I have said and all I have done in the last 22 years."_


----------



## fredtgreco (May 16, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I have only listened to a few of Fred's sermons on Romans, but the ones I have listened to have been really good - both in terms of delivery and doctrinal content. I don't think that I will ever forget the Cabbage Patch Dolls illustration.



LOL! Did they have cabbage dolls in Europe?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (May 16, 2019)

bookslover said:


> As you may know, Piper wrote an entire book on Romans 9 early in his career, when he was still a seminary professor. Might explain why his preaching on Romans 9 is so rich.


Honestly, I have never gotten into Piper's ministry or books. I appreciate how hard he labors for the Kingdom but there are other individuals I gravitate towards more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 16, 2019)

fredtgreco said:


> LOL! Did they have cabbage dolls in Europe?



I am not sure if there were (I only recall seeing them on U.S. tv shows), but I have encountered the craze of people going insane in order to buy popular toys.


----------



## bookslover (May 16, 2019)

TylerRay said:


> Rob McCurley is currently preaching through Romans. He's 20 sermons in.



So, he's at Romans 1.1. Heh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (May 16, 2019)

bookslover said:


> So, he's at Romans 1.1. Heh.


He's in chapter 3!


----------

